# Agility Foundation Trainining



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

I may be able to take classes eventually. I have time, not money, experience with Dynamo, my previous dog (agility & rally).
I just want to have fun with Sonic, no competion, but agility was such a blast with Dynamo, I sorely miss it. If I can do the foundation (pre-equipment) training myself it would be great. I can afford two six week sessions per year, so it would be nice to see what I can teach ahead of time, and hopefully get to skip the foundation (no equipment level) BUT my memory is incompletely. Would love some help with a list.
I don't have a fenced yard or secure training place. Do have a good neighbourhood dog park to practice near dogs, and I use a long line.

Two on, two off--contacts, with plywood ramp, stair, anything
Wobble board--plywood on a stone (dynamo trained on a board on a log, but she was fearless)
Touch and targets, target stick
Running with me, here's where I get fuzzy. Sonic will chase me in any direction, not sure what exact configuration I should work on.
I have not started contacts yet. We are still working super basic stuff like, "no, you can't have that squirrel/goose/muscrat". I've had him 3 months, he will be 2 in July, I'm just looking for long term goals. 
What would a basic "no equipment" coarse outline be? I never did one with Dynamo, got her right on the equipment but I had done much of the above myself so she was ready--and she was fearless. Sonic is a softer dog.
Thanks!


----------

